# Trail Cam next to stand



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

So I'm heading to my stand this afternoon and somebody has the gall to put a trail camera right near my stand. Thoughts?


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Do you own the woods?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

No


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Tea bag it


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I got a bunch of questions. But, not your property? I don't see the gall.


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Not something I’d do to someone but if they have permission all the same as you then there really isn’t anything you can do.. along with hunters arguing with each other and bringing it up to the land owner is the quickest way to turn a place into no hunting at all so the land owner doesn’t have to deal with the headaches


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just me and my son have permission to hunt. Not looking for an argument in the woods. I've had numerous cameras stolen or tampered with thats why I remove them before the season starts now. Just an odd ball i guess.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Just putting this out there but could it be a Warden's camera keeping an eye on you? Maybe somebody called thinking you didn't belong there? It's a stretch but a can't think of anything someone would gain watching your stand.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I would just find out if anyone else has permission to hunt there. If not, you just got a new trail camera as long as the land owner is ok with it. I’ve inherited a bunch of stands that way. If no permission, lose what you leave is how I look at it.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input fellas


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you ask the landowners if they put it up?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'd notify the local ODNR wildlife officer. That looks like poaching.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Smitty82 said:


> Did you ask the landowners if they put it up?


No just found it today. I'll give him a call


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

TheKing said:


> I'd notify the local ODNR wildlife officer. That looks like poaching.


Thats not poaching. Worst case, its trespassing and it up to the landowner to make that call.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd ask the land owner about it but I sure wouldn't take it. It could be someone trying to figure out who's hunting there.
IF it's not someone the land owner knows I would probably just attach a note to the camera and ask them why they put it there and to please remove it. Unless you have the time to guard your stuff 24/7 you'll probably just start a war with someone you don't know.
Most landowners I know who aren't hunters themselves have no idea what's going on back in the woods.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

The game warden cannot put a trail camera on private property without the landowner's permission


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I take it we're talkin about the state of Ohio. But yeah no one is able to put a trail camera on private property without the landowner's permission


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey they can put it on private property. I found 10 plants of green goodness, lol so me working for the sheriffs office I called Miami co they came out and placed a few cams in the area. The kicker was they pulled the plants and left a business card in a zip lock bag right where the plants were. I was told they had a few guys show up on camera


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Do u own the land


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomC said:


> Hey they can put it on private property. I found 10 plants of green goodness, lol so me working for the sheriffs office I called Miami co they came out and placed a few cams in the area. The kicker was they pulled the plants and left a business card in a zip lock bag right where the plants were. I was told they had a few guys show up on camera


That's because the green goodness is illegal.


How close is it to your stand?..what kind of stand do you use?..is it possible someone didn't see your stand?..I've walked right up on a few that I didn't see til I was about right under them...especially with leaves on the trees...my concern would be that there is another hunter hunting near you and I wouldn't be comfortable with that...


----------

